# [RISOL]rm: cannot remove directory `xx': Directory not empty

## fbcyborg

Salve gente, ho un problema con rm.

Ho prestato il mio disco sata ad un amico per fare un backup, solo che durante una copia si è interrotto il collegamento usb e mi sa che si è corrotto qualcosa.

Il disco è accessibile e tutti i dati sono leggibili e scrivibili, ma non riesco in alcun modo a cancellare una directory che è vuota nonostante rm dica il contrario.

La directory in questione è in profondità 8. O_O Aiuto!

C'è un modo per eliminarla?

Ah, la partizione è NTFS, e sto usando ntfs-3g per cercare di eliminare la directory.

Ho provato anche con un fsck.ntfs ma non succede niente.

----------

## ago

rm -fr nulla ugualmente?

----------

## fbcyborg

Già!

Ovviamente è la prima cosa che ho tentato di fare.

Ho usato anche rmdir -p.

Ora sto tentando uno scandisk da winzozz..  :Sad: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Alla fine ho dovuto copiare i dati da un'altra parte, formattare il disco e ricopiarci i dati  :Sad: 

----------

## Kernel78

se hai risolto metti il tag [risolto]

----------

## fbcyborg

Non dimentico mai di mettere il tag risolto quando ho risolto per intero un problema, come da firma.

Quello che ho proposto non è una soluzione, ma un workaround! Quindi il problema non è risolto, ma è stato aggirato.

Ergo, se qualcuno mi dice come posso fare a ritornare alla normalità, senza dover formattare e ricopiarci i dati, metto risolto!

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Non dimentico mai di mettere il tag risolto quando ho risolto per intero un problema, come da firma.
> 
> Quello che ho proposto non è una soluzione, ma un workaround! Quindi il problema non è risolto, ma è stato aggirato.
> 
> Ergo, se qualcuno mi dice come posso fare a ritornare alla normalità, senza dover formattare e ricopiarci i dati, metto risolto!

 

visto che hai formattato dubito che qualcuno possa aiutarti a fare altre prove quindi o riesci a ripristinare il problema o non ti serve più aiuto per questo problema Ergo lo si considera risolto e si mette il tag.

----------

## fbcyborg

Personalmente non condivido questo parere, poiché scrivendo risolto "dichiarerei il falso", ma se ti serve per un problema di ordine lo faccio subito. No problem!

(Fra l'altro manco c'entra la scritta [RISOLTO] - Ancora non ho capito perché c'è questa limitazione sul numero di caratteri digitabili nel campo subject)

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Personalmente non condivido questo parere, poiché scrivendo risolto "dichiarerei il falso", ma se ti serve per un problema di ordine lo faccio subito. No problem!
> 
> 

 

e non dichiarando risolto il problema lasceresti supporre che ti serva ancora aiuto, cosa che non è visto che non hai più quel problema, potresti inventarti un tag a caso, tipo "workaround" o altro ma non avrebbe molto senso ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (Fra l'altro manco c'entra la scritta [RISOLTO] - Ancora non ho capito perché c'è questa limitazione sul numero di caratteri digitabili nel campo subject)

 

alcune cose prevaricano i limiti della nostra comprensione  :Laughing: 

----------

## fbcyborg

LOL!  :Very Happy: 

In realtà comunque mi piacerebbe saperlo se esiste un metodo per porre rimedio a questo problema. Quindi volendo, potrebbe essere un buon motivo per lasciarlo Unsolved.

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> LOL! 
> 
> In realtà comunque mi piacerebbe saperlo se esiste un metodo per porre rimedio a questo problema. Quindi volendo, potrebbe essere un buon motivo per lasciarlo Unsolved.

 

anche io ero curioso, ma visto che hai fatto piazza pulita risulta difficile anche fare delle prove, se ti fossi fatto un'immagine del disco si sarebbero potute fare delle prove su quello ma così potrei dirti che era la supercazzolaprematura e non avremmo modo di scoprire se lo era veramente o meno ...

----------

## fbcyborg

Vabbé, pazienza  :Smile: 

Non è un problema. L'importante è che non si sia danneggiato il disco.

----------

## djinnZ

Sicuro che non fosse semplicemente stata applicata la famosa criptazione (non supportata da ntfs-3g, ed accessibile solo dal medesimo pc che ha inseirito i dati)?

Lo dico perché un co...ne mi ha piazzato un file codificato sul disco ma ho perso in fretta la pazienza ed ho riformattato.

----------

## fbcyborg

Non ne sono sicuro, ma credo di no.

L'unica cosa è che c'erano molte dir nidificate e su quello ho avuto qualche errore. 

Poi un'altra cosa che credo sia capitata è l'assenza di collegamento improvviso con il disco, dovuto ad un cavo USB probabilmente difettoso.

Di più non saprei.

----------

